

Mark Zuckerberg: Facebook, Google Aren't on Speaking Terms - glhaynes
http://www.slate.com/blogs/future_tense/2013/01/30/mark_zuckerberg_facebook_google_aren_t_on_speaking_terms.html

======
indubitably
Who give a fuck.

